# (Daytona area) Free fishing seminar Capt. Leo Hiles



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Not so often a course of instruction is offered for *Free* so hereugo
Terra Mar Village Clubhouse 
LOCATED: 4383 S. US HWY 1 EDGEWATER 
DATE: FEB 27, 2010 TIME: 1 - 4 PM 
Free drawing to Fish the Backwaters with Leo 

Learn the Techniques needed to successfully fish the flats and back waters 
• Free lining live shrimp and mullet 
• Reading the water to locate Reds and Trout 
• Learn the difference between bait movement and the Reds 
and Trout on the flats 
• What hooks to use with different types of bait, top water and 
soft lures...And much much more 

Come meet Home Town News Sports Writer ” Dan Smith 

Get your autographed copy of Leo’s book 
“Fish Sense You’ve Got to Be Kidding Me” 
Books will be discounted to $12.00 for this special event 
Seating is limited, reserve your seat early 
Call 386-717-7859 
HOSTED BY: TERRA MAR VILLAGE 



•Location: Edgewater 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1603124024


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



[email protected]


----------

